# 2021 Atlas R Line wheel arch trim paint



## 14Tiguan-oh (Jul 21, 2019)

So after drooling at a 21.5 R Line at the red light back a few months ago, I talked my bride into selling her 16 Denali and “downsizing”. Went to get a closer look, and I know this is personal preference, but the car was killer except for the hideous black wheel arch moldings. Why, on a car that has everything gloss painted, rockers, bumpers, etc, would they put these nasty a$$ things on the R! I told the dealer the day we picked it up that I was painted em’ ASAP. He laughed but said “I wanna see it after”.
Why do these manuf think this is attractive on a car with such good lines and paint is beyond me.
Anyway, took to the task and knocked it out over 4th weekend. I’m surely digging this thing now.
















Before








I also added the wheel flush kit, and I’m liking the stance a lot better. Only other mod is the Luft Technik intake from ECH.


----------



## 14Tiguan-oh (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

wow, looks gorgeous!


----------



## 14Tiguan-oh (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks!

In order, here are the items I used. Removal was super easy and I prep’d the night before with sanding/double primer coats. Following day was paint/ clear coat. Brands and item numbers are in pic for anyone wanting to do this. I like Automotive Touchup, there stuff is usually spot on with match and I've been using them for every vehicle I have owned over last 10 years or so for everything from touchup brush paint to aerosols. Always solid.

After the high build primer coats, I wet sanded the plastics down severely with 320-600 grit. Probably the most important step to get the texture out.
I also did some VW Accy Splash Guards. Same treatment.


----------



## Pupwiz (Apr 9, 2019)

I absolutely agree with you. I'm sure they don't paint them because of cost.
It turn out fabulously. Gives me the confidence to tackle mine in near future. 
Thanks for sharing you info and experience.


----------



## dgrafstrom (Jul 5, 2021)

That looks great! It really unifies the whole look. It is always nice when your vision comes through!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks great! Another member, bgc996, did it to a Racing Green version. I really like my '21.5 Racing Green SEL R-Line as-is (chrome, wheels, etc), but his version looks even better with the green trim, covered chrome and aftermarket wheels.
(33) Show me your Atlas with different wheels | Page 31 | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## 14Tiguan-oh (Jul 21, 2019)

mtbsteve said:


> Looks great! Another member, bgc996, did it to a Racing Green version. I really like my '21.5 Racing Green SEL R-Line as-is (chrome, wheels, etc), but his version looks even better with the green trim, covered chrome and aftermarket wheels.
> (33) Show me your Atlas with different wheels | Page 31 | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


Yes I have been giving the thought to de-chrome and also some coilovers to sit it a little tighter.
Thks guys. Any questions on the process, let me know. Happy to assist.


----------



## net1 (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow that looks great! Exactly what the R-Line is missing. I'm trying to convince my wife to let me color match her SEL R-line but she isn't a fan.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Divorce lol 😅😉


----------



## cptcaveman (May 24, 2016)

Looks great! Couldn't agree with you more on the arches too, esp with a white exterior. I've been wanting to plan this out on my wife's '19 R Line and I think this is exactly what I needed. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

This is my kind of project...good job!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

You said removal was easy. Haven’t even been out to look yet (lazy ass) is it just screws and clips? Looks great btw, well done


----------



## 14Tiguan-oh (Jul 21, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> You said removal was easy. Haven’t even been out to look yet (lazy ass) is it just screws and clips? Looks great btw, well done


Yep. Screws and “pull”. Do t forget the screw in from door jambs.


----------



## Pupwiz (Apr 9, 2019)

So halfway through this project.. Meaning one side of the CS is done. I'm terribly fussy though so I am doing them slowly and one at a time. Couple things to watch out for.
1. There is two sided tape all along the top of these and at the panel just before the door (little piece at bottom of front fender -red arrows show tape points, top runs from 1st to second arrow). You will have to buy some as it gets damaged upon removal.
2. The MF clips holds like a bugger, but the holders on the grey trim are super weak. They break off the trim before letting go of the car (go figure😢). Get some good glue had to fix a couple.
3. The trim isn't as smooth as I would have liked. Keeping in mind that I am painting mine black pearl metallic and even the slights warp in the trim shows up.
4. The sanding step is long and needs done with great care or you will not be happy with the results (had to completely redo the 1st one) make sure they are smooth.
5. I also did the slash guards but sanding these down smooth is more work then the molding. I ended up just getting them semi-smooth and primed and painted them.
6. Even with the items above I much more prefer them painted then the grey molding. Much easier to care for and look way better on the car then the grey.
I purchased paint primer and clear from Roberts paint care online in Canada and it showed up in a couple days. The match is almost spot on with the rest of the black plastic so very happy with match.
I'll get some photos of the completed vs not posted in a couple days.


----------



## Goeaux (Oct 5, 2021)

That came out so nice, wish you were in California I would have you tackle my True Grey ACS.


----------



## Pupwiz (Apr 9, 2019)

Cloudy today but give you an idea


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Pupwiz said:


> Cloudy today but give you an idea


Nice, looking good! How long do you estimate it takes to do each one? Are you planning on doing the passenger side all at once?


----------



## Pupwiz (Apr 9, 2019)

mtbsteve said:


> Nice, looking good! How long do you estimate it takes to do each one? Are you planning on doing the passenger side all at once?


I have a week off so I am hoping to get them completed. Something always seems to come up where we need both vehicles so I have to plan.
Start to finish I would say give yourself a good six hours. Between sanding painting and letting coats dry it takes a bit. I should have done it all at once. Did everything up and primed 1st day and painted and clear second.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I have to replace my front right wheel arch (due to a scratch) and it looks pretty straight forward. My only question is about the little lower painted trim piece (on R-Line trim) that’s located right behind the wheel arch and in front of the rest of the lower sill panel. That painted part comes off with the wheel arch as it’s stuck and clipped on. 

The erWin manual says that it WILL BE damaged when removed. That seems like a bad design if you just need to swap that piece from the old wheel arch to new.

For anyone who has removed/replaced the arches, did this piece come off without hassle and was easily replaced on the new wheel arch?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I replaced my left arch trim recently and swapped the painted piece over. If I remember right, nothing broke for me. 

erWin says that painted piece will be damaged if you remove it from the arch while the arch is on the car. If you're replacing the wheel arch itself, remove that along with the painted piece and then you can remove the painted piece and swap it over to your new arch. You should be able to do that without breaking it. 

The wheel arch, on the other hand, will likely break when you remove it. Granted I did mine when it was pretty cold, but many of the clip attachments ripped right off it. Not a problem if you're replacing the arch anyway.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mhjett said:


> I replaced my left arch trim recently and swapped the painted piece over. If I remember right, nothing broke for me.
> 
> erWin says that painted piece will be damaged if you remove it from the arch while the arch is on the car. If you're replacing the wheel arch itself, remove that along with the painted piece and then you can remove the painted piece and swap it over to your new arch. You should be able to do that without breaking it.
> 
> The wheel arch, on the other hand, will likely break when you remove it. Granted I did mine when it was pretty cold, but many of the clip attachments ripped right off it. Not a problem if you're replacing the arch anyway.


That’s exactly what I needed to hear. Thanks!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I think the tabs on the back of that painted piece are a little fragile. If you do break one, you could either glue it back on or just use more molding tape to hold the piece onto the arch.


----------

